# las vegas



## ann (Oct 11, 2007)

i have a student who will be in las vegas next month and is looking for some photo ops.  He has the city pretty much under control, but is looking for suggestions out side the city limits.  any suggestions?

thanks,

ann


----------



## abraxas (Oct 11, 2007)

Red Rock Canyon, Valley of Fire, Hoover Dam, Lake Mead, Willow Beach (Colorado River), Mt Charleston.  Need more?


----------



## ann (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks, i will pass this along.

we discussed Hoover Dam, but not the others.


----------

